# New Rack



## rw willy (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry, no empty pics of the rack. I'll do those soon. Here is the rack full. She'll hold 40 ABTs. I did them with a cr. cheese mix, honey and rub. Rack worked well. Maybe more holes between peppers!. Oh well, we ate them all. Enjoy.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice little tasty treats! :)


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 20, 2010)

THAT'S a turd holded, very cool!


----------



## blue (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks real good...both the ABTs and the holder.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are some pics for the holder.  It is sheet metal with 1" holes.  Tried this with SS first but the hole saw was getting its butt kicked.  Used drill press and a 1" hole saw.  Cut the edge to conformn with the radius of the UDS.  All thread welded for the legs with some small angle iron for the feet.
Works well, as I said I feel the holes are too close together.  TO do it again I'd leave at least 3/4 to 1" of space between holes.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 24, 2010)

40 ABT's is good for starters... we're gonna need more racks to have more fun. It's all good my friend.


----------



## alx (Jan 24, 2010)

Great job.....Do you deliver...


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

now that what i call a holder for pleasure


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice Rack....


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now thats a real nice rack you have there. I'm sure it works well too. I just like my abt's in the boats style they seem to hold alittle more filling and I'm all about the filling too.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 24, 2010)

Boat style is real good also.  Had to get a rack and go vertical.  either way is real good.


----------

